# Ok folks! Listen up!



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Everyone here is an intelligent individual. We all realize that the climate today in this country has changed and certain things are subject to more scrutiny. Foremost is threatening violence and racist content. It’s in our forum rules that these two things will not be tolerated. PERIOD! Violating these rules will result in penalties against the individuals involved AND MAY RESULT IN US LOSING THE FORUM. Get that? We may lose the forum!

So lets all use some common sense and stop posting comments that you know or suspect are going to cause problems. Some may consider this funny and may try to push the issue. Please don’t! Nobody here is being censored and your first amendment rights are not being infringed. And nobody here enjoys playing racist comment police. Just use some common sense and all will be fine.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry but pathetic. 


No balls company owned forum.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well hawg, Rumor has it that the forum is looking for a few more moderators. Why don’t you quit bitching and ask Cricket to hire you on? Then instead of pissin and moanin you can actually offer constructive input and help keep the forum between the guiderails.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Well hawg, Rumor has it that the forum is looking for a few more moderators. Why don't you quit bitching and ask Cricket to hire you on? Then instead of pissin and moanin you can actually offer constructive input and help keep the forum between the guiderails.


They would never take me on here. They know I'm a loose cannon and always speak my mind. I also have a real problem with the PC mantra and the cancel culture.
I also cannot tolerate company's who think they should be political.

I will fly my flag at half mast for PF today as today is the day the PF I once knew has died.:vs_cool:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Well hawg, Rumor has it that the forum is looking for a few more moderators. Why don't you quit bitching and ask Cricket to hire you on? Then instead of pissin and moanin you can actually offer constructive input and help keep the forum between the guiderails.


The food and entertainment would get better!! :very_drunk::vs_cake:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I have a legitimate (to me anyway) question.

There is an AWFUL LOT in society and politics today that involves race and gender. 

Are we not supposed to make comment on it?

Legitimately just wondering.

Thanks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is not open for debate.
The rules of this forum have been in place since the beginning. 
This is nothing new.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This is not open for debate.
> The rules of this forum have been in place since the beginning.
> This is nothing new.


I'm not trying to debate. I'm trying to get a better handle on the rule.



> 3. Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.


You know as well as I do, these days the word "offensive" is up for grabs.

"Washington Redskins" comes to mind.

I'm not trying to be a troublemaker. I'm just wondering.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> I'm not trying to debate. I'm trying to get a better handle on the rule.
> 
> You know as well as I do, these days the word "offensive" is up for grabs.
> 
> ...


Legitimate questions in my book.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Frankly I'm gung-ho for *hawgrider* despite the fact that we might often be at odds with opinions. What fun is a chat-forum if all two dozen people champion the same view? If various points of view are posted, perhaps we might alter aspects of our own views. At the very least, maybe a tad of humor comes through.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Frankly I'm gung-ho for hawgrider despite the fact that we might often be at odds with opinions. *What fun is a chat-forum is all two dozen people champion the same view?* If various points of view are posted, perhaps we might alter aspects of our own views. At the very least, maybe a tad of humor comes through.


Pretty darn good point from our very own CC rider.

Thanks for the vote Chico but you know I could not mod or admin this forum. That would be like you showing up at a club ride on a Vespa :vs_lol:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Frankly I'm gung-ho for *hawgrider* despite the fact that we might often be at odds with opinions. What fun is a chat-forum is all two dozen people champion the same view? If various points of view are posted, perhaps we might alter aspects of our own views. At the very least, maybe a tad of humor comes through.


I "liked" this post because:
A. I whole-heartedly agree with it and....
B. I finally understood an entire post of Tourist's!!! Damn, putting this in my danged old diary.....:vs_laugh:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Robie said:


> I'm not trying to debate. I'm trying to get a better handle on the rule.
> 
> You know as well as I do, these days the word "offensive" is up for grabs.
> 
> ...


I think this is where the common sense part comes in. We're a pretty rough bunch here and I doubt anyone here would be offended by 'redskins'. In fact, I think very few were offended by the 'whiteness' thread. But nobody here is stupid. You all realize that the video is taboo in today's world. A few years ago it would have been laughed off. Not today. There are those who are deliberately looking for any excuse to cause problems and cancel folks like us. So this is where we are. We don't have to like it, but this is the country we live in. I personally like this forum and I don't want to see it removed.

Consider this: more people are waking up to the need to be prepared and to learn about self sufficiency. Where are they gonna go to get that knowledge. Here of course! So we are a valuable asset for helping common everyday folks. It would be a shame to get shut down over some stupid comments deliberately posted to stir the pot. Common sense!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

What the hell brought this up?

Did I miss something???

I wish I was smart enough to present subliminal messages, boy would I go at it.:devil:

I watch "48 hours" on the tube, you would be surprised at the perp ratio! Well maybe?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> What the hell brought this up?
> 
> Did I miss something???
> 
> ...


Slippy banned, SGG banned, posts removed.

"Just another tricky day"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> I have a legitimate (to me anyway) question.
> 
> There is an AWFUL LOT in society and politics today that involves race and gender.
> 
> ...


Debate on subjects is allowed, as long as the rules are not violated.
Ethnic slurs, name calling, etc are out of bounds. Always have been.

There is no need to be crude in a debate, you certainly have not been. But everyone is not like you


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Slippy banned, SGG banned, posts removed.
> 
> "Just another tricky day"


Dang, SGG too? I didn't notice that one. I fear I have missed some good content. Damn my need to sleep!!! :sad2:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Just throwing this out there.

Anyone can be offended by most anything they choose. That doesn't mean you get to choose for everyone else.

Why bother having the "ignore" feature?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just for the record, I am offended by the folks that are offended by anyone who isn’t PC. But this is where we are today. As I stated, some are looking for any excuse to cancel us. So we either follow the rules or we get banned and possibly lose the forum. Your choice.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Just my .02 cents.

There are just 2 forums that I spend any time on. This one first and foremost. Right now the left is going after any person/place/thing that disagrees with their narrative. In this case it's the law. They will use that to further their narrative and cancel anyone who they can. I can't see feeding them the fuel to add to their fire.

This site has gone on for years without any racist comments. This is a prepper site but has moved toward a political site. We need to get back to more of the prepping side of things. This site has helped people get started and on the right track. Well we used to anyhow. This is the reason I came here in the first place. Even today there are still things to learn. And now it's even more important than ever. 

With the bad weather events over the past couple of years destroying crops and the shutdowns because of the China flu, we are facing a food shortage. The general public doesn't realize this because it's not given any air time by the MSM. The information is there with evidence for those who look but many don't know where to look or what to look for. 

Most, if not all, of us weathered this past year because we are preppers. One thing that used to piss off my wife was my food storage. Well at least until the first lock down, We wanted for nothing except fresh veggies. Even during the freezemageddon here we wanted for nothing. I didn't even have to touch my long term stuff. A friend here who is also a prepper decided to go to the store the other day. She hit 3 stores and the food isles were empty. She sent pictures that showed this was worse than the beginning lock down last year. Zero meat, cheese, milk, bread and nearly zero canned foods.

This site provides a service to those who have no clue and want to learn. That's what we do, help others get on the path. We have gotten away from that and need to refocus on helping others. Not long ago someone asked about prepper info downloadable to a thumb drive. Most seem to have forgotten that we have a member who has those thumb drives available. Another member has pretty much the same info that one can download themselves. I don't have the time to do the download so I bought the thumb drive. It supported a member and was a great service for me.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I "liked" this post because:
> A. I whole-heartedly agree with it and....
> B. I finally understood an entire post of Tourist's!!! Damn, putting this in my danged old diary.....:vs_laugh:


You are right, a totally coherent post from @The Tourist, meds must be working.

I need some of that stuff for my head which is incoherent to me!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

We are the old timers and the teachers now. We have experience. We can help and do good in spite of this crazy train we are riding.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

All it takes for this place to go to Hell in a wicker handbasket soaked in gasoline is for me to go to bed. I then awaken to find an uproar. Sheesh-o-Pete!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> There is no need to be crude in a debate, you certainly have not been. But everyone is not like you.


Well, RPD, I do like to offer a differing point of view, but I also try to attach a bit of humor onto the thread. I mean, lots of bikers here, and after a dusty ride we go into our favorite saloon and tell lies and other tales of doom on the back of a large-bore bike.

I've been a patch holder for 50 years now, and I still have my rags in the closet for that dangerous exchange or another beautiful girl I have not seen. Harleys still weigh the same, but my work-out gym is close by and I don't intend to miss a single thing--unless I'm not allowed!

Folks ought to come to Madison and see all the fun. I've even heard that BEER has been smuggled into the clubhouse...

(Edit: Ain't that thumb-nail picture of me on my quotes one handsome dude? Some guys were tough, some guys were hell on wheels, some guys had to protect the cute girls...)


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

_Rule #3 Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis. _

I'm not being argumentative. I'm just pointing out the _(probably necessary)_ hypocrisy in the way Rule #3 is enforced on this forum

Rule #3 is perfect example of the type of "thought nazi" censorship that this forum spends a great deal of time condemning. This group allows, even welcomes, degrading and offensive remarks about individuals and groups based on their politics and social beliefs.

Whenever a rule uses completely _subjective_ terms like "offensive" or "any other basis", enforcement becomes the whim of the enforcers. It's censorship at it's worst. This country is in the s#ithole mess it's in today because we allow this _exact_ kind of subjective censorship.

I understand _objective_ censorship, you can't yell "FIRE!!!" in a crowded theater, but you can't make the internet a "safe space" where _no one_ will be offended. ...the more you try, the more hyper-sensitive, snowflake idiots you add to the gene pool.

...this idiot was spawned in the cesspool of the politically correct censorship we allowed in the 90's


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> All it takes for this place to go to Hell in a wicker handbasket soaked in gasoline is for me to go to bed. I then awaken to find an uproar. Sheesh-o-Pete!


I've been offline for a month, still can't find the edges of that basket.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sometimes it's hard for people to accept that there are still places in this world where the rules are followed as stated.
Shocking, I know...

As RPD said, the rules are nothing new.
But you always have a few in the herd that will test the electrified fence once in a while, just to see if it still works.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Sometimes it's hard for people to accept that there are still places in this world where the rules are followed as stated.
> Shocking, I know...
> 
> As RPD said, the rules are nothing new.
> *But you always have a few in the herd that will test the electrified fence once in a while, just to see if it still works.*


Yup and if you time the electric pulses to the fence you can in fact touch it without getting shocked that is a fact. I grew up around electric fences.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Sometimes it's hard for people to accept that there are still places in this world where the rules are followed as stated.
> Shocking, I know...
> 
> As RPD said, the rules are nothing new.
> But you always have a few in the herd that will test the electrified fence once in a while, just to see if it still works.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Sometimes it's hard for people to accept that there are still places in this world where the rules are followed as stated.
> Shocking, I know...
> 
> As RPD said, the rules are nothing new.
> But you always have a few in the herd that will test the electrified fence once in a while, just to see if it still works.


What do the Who and the Porch Monkeys have to do with this? Personally, I'd ban anyone who even considered sharing a Marylin Manson video, taste in music is subjective.

You know I'm one to abide by civil decorum, at least when I am pounding on the keyboard. There's no excuse for F-bombs and GDs when you have time to think about what you are doing. Racial smears? When one tosses those grenades, one injures good guys along with the morons, so I don't see them as being useful at all.

I have no doubt that whatever happened while I was trying to get some beauty sleep (which hasn't worked in decades), the moderator who took action did the right thing. If there were some sort of moderator competition, I'd put ours against any other board on the internet. That being said, there is nothing we can do to stop the Globalist Thought Police from tracking us down.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> I've been offline for a month, still can't find the edges of that basket.


Welcome back, Toots!! :tango_face_grin::vs_wave:

***to any overzealous moderators: " Toots" is not meant to be degrading to persons of the female gender. It is a term of playful recognition, and no Albino Bermese Hamsters or Great-Horned Wiggler Worms were harmed in the making of this post. TY***


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> Welcome back, Toots!! :tango_face_grin::vs_wave:
> 
> ***to any overzealous moderators: " Toots" is not meant to be degrading to persons of the female gender. It is a term of playful recognition, and no Albino Bermese Hamsters or Great-Horned Wiggler Worms were harmed in the making of this post. TY***


Thanks for the welcome back, delighted to see you too! :vs-kiss:

AND the fact that you felt the need to explain your words tells me the PC NAZI BS is already in your head. 
Shame on you, and everyone else who is now couching their words. :vs_no_no_no: :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> You are right, a totally coherent post from @The Tourist, meds must be working.


Yikes, did I actually post a a coherent thread?

Guys, I am very sorry about this. If I posted anything "coherent" you have my sincerest apologies! We all have our noteworthy additions to this forum. For example, RPD posts a succinct and logical point of view, Denton warns us that we are all mortal and gone with the single touch of a button, Mountain Girl scares me, and I just found out that Chiefster23 is one heavy duty moderator.

I just purchased a new Spyderco fully serrated knife. I don't usually look for items like this, and this one is truly a full-sized hunk of dangerous steel! I'll try to get a picture, and as you know, my camera was fished out of a dusty shrapnel pit in a Tokyo bombing.

If you get the chance, look into the full-size "Spyderco Tenacious." _It's the biggest, toughest, sharpest folder I own_. I do not know what the alloy is they used, and frankly metal like their 8Cr13MoV usually leaves me cold. But it appears they finally got it right. In fact, while this appears to be a "workman's folder," it would be the type of cutting device I would use to save my worthless life...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks for the welcome back, delighted to see you too! :vs-kiss:
> 
> AND the fact that you felt the need to explain your words tells me the PC NAZI BS is already in your head.
> Shame on you, and everyone else who is now couching their words. :vs_no_no_no: :vs_closedeyes:


Funny you say that.

Last night, I was discussing this very topic with a Black friend. Well, a similar topic.
It is his position that "they" are shutting down Whites by shutting us up. Everything we say is racist. Heck, our very being is racist. He thinks we are too defensive, trying to prove we aren't racists. He suggests that when we are attacked in such a manner we simply denounce racism of any stripe as well as any privilege, including gender privilege. Then, invite them to work at a homeless shelter in the morning, offering to pick them up. He bets they won't go with you.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> What do the Who and the Porch Monkeys have to do with this? Personally, I'd ban anyone who even considered sharing a Marylin Manson video, taste in music is subjective.


When out of context, things loose their meaning, so I can understand the question.
The bands in question are of no concern. The phrase in question ("************") is.
We're all pseudo-technically inclined individuals, so I'll leave it to each person to search out the definition and etymology of the phrase.
It has one primary meaning, and one lesser-used meaning.
Within the context of its use on this site, which triggered the thread report, it was obvious which meaning was implied. Action was taken.

If folks are unsure about using a known pejorative, and whether the context is negative or not, it's best to err on the side of caution and avoid its use.
The mod team often acts as the first line of defense to keep this site from popping up in some fascist's search results of "wrongthink", and getting unwanted attention brought down on us.
Most of the actions of the mod team are not to hurt the members, but to protect the site as a whole.
You already know this, but for members who might not have the same perspective, there it is.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Funny you say that.
> 
> Last night, I was discussing this very topic with a Black friend. Well, a similar topic.
> It is his position that "they" are shutting down Whites by shutting us up. Everything we say is racist. Heck, our very being is racist. He thinks we are too defensive, trying to prove we aren't racists. He suggests that when we are attacked in such a manner we simply denounce racism of any stripe as well as any privilege, including gender privilege. Then, invite them to work at a homeless shelter in the morning, offering to pick them up. He bets they won't go with you.


He's likely right. My guess, though, is if by "they" he meant "blacks", that specific tactic is used FAR more often by whites trying to intimidate and suppress other whites, into wokeness. It's the perfect tool.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> When out of context, things loose their meaning, so I can understand the question.
> The bands in question are of no concern. The phrase in question ("************") is.
> We're all pseudo-technically inclined individuals, so I'll leave it to each person to search out the definition and etymology of the phrase.
> It has one primary meaning, and one lesser-used meaning.
> ...


Ah... OK. Thanks for the clarification so that we Won't Get Fooled Again."

The innocuous definition would be children. The other is racist. Because there are two definitions, neither may be used.
Several years ago, someone in the shop told another person we was so full of shit his eyes were brown. Three Blacks filed a race complaint on her and won, believe it or not.
There is absolutely no connection with that phrase and racism but that is beside the point when we are at a point in "society" where perception trumps fact.

Yes, caution must be used or we will find our board "Parlered."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> He's likely right. My guess, though, is if by "they" he meant "blacks", that specific tactic is used FAR more often by whites trying to intimidate and suppress other whites, into wokeness. It's the perfect tool.


He didn't mean Blacks. He meant the Destroyers of Nations; those who behind all of the societal destruction.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> When out of context, things loose their meaning, so I can understand the question.
> The bands in question are of no concern. The phrase in question ("************") is.
> We're all pseudo-technically inclined individuals, so I'll leave it to each person to search out the definition and etymology of the phrase.
> It has one primary meaning, and one lesser-used meaning.
> ...


I understand your point, and as a point- it's valid.

That said, who is to know if a site that teaches others how to tie their shoes will benefit or harm the person without also instilling a resistance to those who say "No, only velcro closures are allowed."


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> He didn't mean Blacks. He meant the Destroyers of Nations; those who behind all of the societal destruction.


Then he was right on.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

As you already know there is a lot of political chaos going on right now. To protect this site, it is critical that we make sure that all of us fully understand that hate speech, racist comments or terms, reference to violent rhetoric, wishing death or violence on anyone, or links to marches associated with violence, etc. are absolutely forbidden on this site.

There will be no more warnings about this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> As you already know there is a lot of political chaos going on right now. To protect this site, it is critical that we make sure that all of us fully understand that hate speech, racist comments or terms, reference to violent rhetoric, wishing death or violence on anyone, or links to marches associated with violence, etc. are absolutely forbidden on this site.
> 
> There will be no more warnings about this.


Marches associated with violence... huh? Clarification, please.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Denton said:


> Marches associated with violence... huh? Clarification, please.


Marches scheduled for the sole purpose of violence and destruction of property.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Marches associated with violence... huh? Clarification, please.


Patriot rally's I'd bet .

Yeah cowards run and hide. Patriots stand and fight. I'll take the latter thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Marches scheduled for the sole purpose of violence and destruction of property.


So, as commentary on the degradation of society and acts of stupidity, wee can't share a video as an example? Not that it matters as there are very few vids that aren't profanity-laced.

In other words, you basically said the same thing and left it muddy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Patriot rally's I'd bet .
> 
> Yeah cowards run and hide. Patriots stand and fight. I'll take the latter thanks.


That's why I am a tad confused. The Patriot Rally and subsequent march was not for the purpose of violence and destruction, but Leftys would say otherwise.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> That's why I am a tad confused. The Patriot Rally and subsequent march was not for the purpose of violence and destruction, but Leftys would say otherwise.


It was a "peaceful protest " they said all summer long! As the capitol of Michigan was on fire and how many weeks of rioting and looting was the peaceful protest in Seattle "Chaz"

But then when paid actors from the left dressed up as Trump supporters and entered the Capitol then its now not a peaceful protest? Yeah whatever!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> That's why I am a tad confused. The Patriot Rally and subsequent march was not for the purpose of violence and destruction, but Leftys would say otherwise.


You're not confused; you're just not yet tired of the dance. 
Enjoy whatever remains. 
Peace out. :vs_peace:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> That's why I am a tad confused. The Patriot Rally and subsequent march was not for the purpose of violence and destruction, but Leftys would say otherwise.


It's certainly subjective.

I would view a BLM/Antifa march as violent and bent on destruction of private property.
The organizers would view it as beating back racism and fascism, with the "unfortunate" outcome of looting and destruction of property being a completely unexpected result. (*insert feigned shocked face here*)

The capitol march was largely peaceful, with the stated goal being to show support for a fair account of election results.
The media portrayed it as a KKK march with terrorists attempting to lay siege to the capitol and murder politicians.

I think @Cricket is wanting to avoid the appearance of impropriety, and ensure this site doesn't become a rallying point for overtly violent calls for destruction "in the name of (insert cause here)".


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> It's certainly subjective.
> 
> I would view a BLM/Antifa march as violent and bent on destruction of private property.
> The organizers would view it as beating back racism and fascism, with the "unfortunate" outcome of looting and destruction of property being a completely unexpected result. (*insert feigned shocked face here*)
> ...


Very well said, Kauboy.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You can speak, but say nothing!

Perhaps a discussion about Pablum and watercress sandwiches would fit the required criteria?

Are Slippy and SGG banned permanently or temp??

The rule statements are ambiguous and on fringe comments can be used to screw the poster. 

Marches??? so if I post a peaceful right wing associated march (declared violent by the left) I get shit canned?

What about the BLM marches? (left says they are peaceful, no frag grenades were used)those are OK?

I will sooner or later violate the rules given to us by the pagan gods, perhaps I did here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's what I know. Common decency and civility should rule the day. I think most of us can agree on that, and anyone can PM me if they are unsure what that means.

That being said, the Left believes in free speech if the speech parrots their thoughts and positions. They want us silenced and "deprogrammed." Some even want us gone.
Now, what happens if we silence ourselves? 
We've seen people get tossed out of FB, YT, and the rest of social media simply for speaking their conservative minds. How far will it go, here and elsewhere?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Folks, I cannot begin to go through every possible example, nor will I. This has already been a part of our rules.

*Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.

*Are We Limiting Your Right To Free Speech?

Nope! You are 100% free to stand on the street corner and say whatever you want about what you believe. That is between you and your local law enforcement. You can write anything you want on your own website. That's between you and your hosting company and perhaps Homeland Security.

But here in the community, the owners of PrepperForums.net and the Admin/Moderator team.

Some folks have forgotten that this site is about a community dedicated to Prepping for Survivalists, Doomsday Preppers, and even Campers. Survival Gear, Food Storage, Prepper Tips & Lists, and more. There are so many folks who don't understand the basics of being prepared for things as simple as a job loss, extended illness, storm preparation, let alone the big stuff. Let's be a positive resource for each other and our new members.

We will be returning to this being our primary focus. That doesn't mean we can't discuss controversial topics but it does mean we will do so in a RESPECTFUL manner.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Stand by for what is coming .


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

But the point is we are a prepper site first and foremost. We have transitioned into a political site. And yes, I have participated in those discussions. It's fine to discuss this but it's not okay to move the entire site to politics. You're inviting disaster.

New people come here hoping to start what many of us have been doing for years. Yet I've recently seen some of those newbies ridiculed. They came to us for help and found little of that.

There is a wealth of knowledge here. Some like @hawgrider have specialized talents that he has shared in the past. We need to not forget our roots and our purpose.

People that come here to learn about prepping and don't get the help they need could very well be the same people who show up at your door later when things get really ugly wanting to try to take what you have. Personally I would prefer to help others now rather than fight them off later.

Just a reality check here. I've heard some say they will go to the Mormons because they all are preppers. Not true. I've found out from the Mormons that many of them don't prep. They figure others will help them out if and when that time comes. I fell into a group of Mormons who are preppers and they have been a tremendous help to me locally. It's from them that I found out this information. Less than 30% are really into food storage from what information I've gathered.

So the more people we have that can take care of their own, the less of the masses we'll have to deal with when the SHTF.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As we all know being aware of what is going on has nothing to do with being prepared right. So we can all agree that speech that goes against the excepted norms has no place in society Right?. You will of course be educated on what is except able and what is not. You will always be judge after the fact by some someone far more educated than yourself you can see the effects of your poorly chosen words on others in society that have not had the privileged free ride you have. Oh this is going to be so much fun. 
The most important struggle you face right now is all political.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Folks, I cannot begin to go through every possible example, nor will I. This has already been a part of our rules.
> 
> *Discriminatory remarks of any sort will not be tolerated. This includes degrading and/or offensive remarks about an individual or a group of individuals based on their race, color, ethnicity, sex, sexuality, age, nationality, religious affiliation, or indeed any other basis.
> 
> ...


I'll just say goodbye to the friends and good people who are still bailing water on the sinking ship.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'll just say goodbye to the friends and good people who are still bailing water on the sinking ship.


Well, that's your choice. But what I can tell you is that several years ago this site nearly collapsed. 2 dedicated people helped save it from destruction. They know who they are and I thank them both.

But here we are, still going. And I believe that we will grow stronger.

For those who choose to leave, there's not much I can say. Several here have been a blessing to this forum but have stated they will go. You will be missed and at some point, I hope you return. We who chose to stay and build upon the platform we have, will still be here. We want to keep a prepping site where knowledge is shared and folks can learn. I happen to like this forum and intend to do what I can to keep it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Stand by for what is coming .


Lead, follow, or get out of the way.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Farewell Mr Slippy, Mad Trapper and anybody else who so chooses. All the best and yes, you will be missed is all seriousness. We've had a lot of laughs and comradery. It's a sad day here.

I think I've gotten to know the regulars and believe that yes, the people here on the forums can still speak their peace very well, with respect to forum rules.

Now back to prepping, as it's more important than ever.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For 9+ years that I have been here I have given advice on almost every subject related to prepping that I could.

That advice is/was based on 40+ years of experience, plus from my professional expertise.

I don't post much politico stuff, but I will not be stifled because I have a conservative opinion. 

If the rules here say that my speech must be in compliance with the liberal bent or to be 

sanctioned or not speak at all, then I am the hell out of here, you don't need me for 

anything.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> For 9+ years that I have been here I have given advice on almost every subject related to prepping that I could.
> 
> That advice is/was based on 40+ years of experience, plus from my professional expertise.
> 
> ...


I don't think that what the rules are saying, and I hope you stay.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Nobody was permanently banned today. NOBODY! 
Any other time a temporary ban is considered a badge of honor here and some have deliberately tried to get banned. But today some are acting like it’s the end of the world. Jesus people! Get a grip!
Yes the format is changing. But the rules are still the same as they always were.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks for the welcome back, delighted to see you too! :vs-kiss:
> 
> AND the fact that you felt the need to explain your words tells me the PC NAZI BS is already in your head.
> Shame on you, and everyone else who is now couching their words. :vs_no_no_no: :vs_closedeyes:


I intend to have a great deal of fun with it. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

chiefster23 said:


> nobody was permanently banned today. Nobody!
> Any other time a temporary ban is considered a badge of honor here and some have deliberately tried to get banned. But today some are acting like it's the end of the world. Jesus people! Get a grip!
> Yes the format is changing. But the rules are still the same as they always were.


attica!! Attica!! Attica!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Marches scheduled for the sole purpose of violence and destruction of property.


Like Sherman's March? That one was specifically to the sole purpose of violence and destruction of property. Ask my forebears how they know.....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Lead, follow, or get out of the way.


Any chance of adding "and shut your mouth about it" to that phrase? As in Lead, Follow, or get out of the way while keeping your mouth shut about it?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

NMPRN said:


> ...*this idiot* was spawned in the cesspool of the politically correct censorship we allowed in the 90's


Granted, I've been sharpening and reading "murder mysteries" all day, and I have only one conservative opinion on *this photograph*. Number one, I believe that this hot-blood is actually a girl or possibly one of those "who he" types who spent tons on a new body. Sure, you can put an aircraft engine in a Jeep, so I guess you can be a guy without a "kind of" chest.

Yeah, I've been unmercifully yelled at, too. Usually by redheads, and then waking up at 6:00AM with lots of bruises.

Finally, I'm all on board with PC censorship as long as the forum provides some modicum of humor and perhaps a PM from a moderator that the member might be "pushing it" a little bit. I just hope we still have a 'knife segment' because I'm going into my "autumn buying spree."


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

In order to fit in here and in the new America, allow me to reveal my new favorite cereal/mush.








I promise to be more gooder than any body else. (But I forget a lot of things, like what I just said.)
Pablum is a palatable cereal mixture, or so they say, but time will tell. I can't help but wonder, is it palatable to the ones eating it? Or is it merely OK tasting and the company that sells it, could give a rip, either way.

And it is Pablum after all, so what do you expect? A roast beef sandwich?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Granted, I've been sharpening and reading "murder mysteries" all day, and I have only one conservative opinion on *this photograph*. Number one, I believe that this hot-blood is actually a girl or possibly one of those "who he" types who spent tons on a new body. Sure, you can put an aircraft engine in a Jeep, so I guess you can be a guy without a "kind of" chest.
> 
> Yeah, I've been unmercifully yelled at, too. Usually by redheads, and then waking up at 6:00AM with lots of bruises.
> 
> Finally, I'm all on board with PC censorship as long as the forum provides some modicum of humor and perhaps a PM from a moderator that the member might be "pushing it" a little bit. I just hope we still have a 'knife segment' because I'm going into my "autumn buying spree."


Jezzus Pete!! Did you take our saying that you were briefly coherent as a challenge? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think anyone is being told not to be conservative or post conservative ideas but they are telling you not to post stuff which might lead to subpoenas from three letter organizations or cause this website to get the Parlor treatment. Use your heads! We are living in unprecedented times and the masks and gloves are off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Nobody was permanently banned today. NOBODY!
> Any other time a temporary ban is considered a badge of honor here and some have deliberately tried to get banned. But today some are acting like it's the end of the world. Jesus people! Get a grip!
> Yes the format is changing. But the rules are still the same as they always were.


Jesus people? I'm sorry but you have just offended me. On behalf of all my Mexican friends, I must insist that an admin administer a five day ban. 
Also, you should be required to attend sensitivity training.

:tango_face_grin:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> In order to fit in here and in the new America, allow me to reveal my new favorite cereal/mush.
> View attachment 111643
> 
> 
> I promise to be more gooder than any body else. (But I forget a lot of things, like what I just said.)


And me, Sir, surely:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*And me, Sir, surely:*

...to be more gooder...

Technically, I don't think I can support you on this. It might be old fashioned, but occasionally you have to support your brothers by doing "_something bad_." And by "bad" I don't mean only giving your son the '58 Edsel for his prom and not the Vette. But rather like explaining to a local pusher that Alabama might be healthier than Wisconsin. In fact, when the State of Wisconsin put out the word for a new logo on our license plates, I sent in the idea of "_Things Heal Faster in Wisconsin_." Well, my friends liked it...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> And me, Sir, surely:


Ah yes grits, and Pablum, Pablum and grits, a guy could live on them.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Denton said:


> Jesus people? I'm sorry but you have just offended me. On behalf of all my Mexican friends, I must insist that an admin administer a five day ban.
> Also, you should be required to attend sensitivity training.
> 
> :tango_face_grin:


Sorry, but all the sensitivity training in the world would not help one iota. Just ask any of my current or former wives.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Sorry, but all the sensitivity training in the world would not help one iota. Just ask any of my current or former wives.


LOL!
Seems I am talking to... me!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

The problem I see with everyone clamoring for this site to focus on prepping and ignore the political side of current events......

The majority here are regulars who are likely well prepped and know the rest are as well. The prepping basics have all been covered ad nauseam and the specific topics help a few

focus on the narrow subjects. The majority here know the rest fairly well to know that we don't need much help on prepping. So what does that leave us to discuss other than

politics and current events? Does anyone believe @SOCOM needs advise on ammo storage and more instructions on rain catchment or food storage? The lively discussions spring forth

from newbs bringing up old tired topics, because we certainly aren't going to discuss it amongst ourselves. I am not convinced that life can be forced into a forum. It happens

organically, usually due to politics or current events. I have no doubt that after things return to a bit of normalcy, we will see an influx of new TX preppers. Giving us an opportunity

to discuss generators, food storage, water procurement etc all over again... until they fade into the ether and we are back at zero stuck with @Slippy @SGG and the rest.....

discussing politics and ammo shortages...


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

The owners want a prepper forum. Fine. The old guard here is way past mylar bags and bug out bags.
If they want to fancy themselves instructors for the suddenly panicked, that's their choice. If they want to move on to different topics, there's different places to go.

Follow the rules or walk away, but don't stay if you feel your rights are being suppressed.

And before any of you hardheads make a comment about me being new around here because of the low post count, Denton can verify I was here before under a different name and had problems with log in.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

So I may just be a dumb Illinois *******, but why does Prepper Forums have to be owned by some corporation? Back in the BBS days anybody could chunk up a few bucks for software, C-Net or D-dial, and self host and do whatever they wanted. Is it unrealistic to have a platform or forum that is non-corporate? Its just a bunch of digital 0's and 1's on some type of internet connected server, right? 

And no, I am not smart enough to pull this off, many on here are.

BTW, SGG and Slippy hurry back! This is getting duuuuuumb!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

T-Man 1066 said:


> So I may just be a dumb Illinois *******.


That's all I needed to hear, being from Wisconsin and all. BTW, you don't have any cheap Oleo in your truck, do you? I just can't get past the idea of buying cheap Oleo from Illinois. My dad used to "cross the border" into Illinois and buy Oleo for all the women in his suburban vicinity.

That stuff is great! I once had trouble fitting my straight pipes into the heads of my Harley, but just a dab of cheap Illinois Oleo and the pipes slid on like they were built that way...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The clutching of pearls in this thread is enough to make a southern belle swoon...

Nobody is telling anyone to not have conservative ideals. Nobody is demanding you use PC speech. Nobody is saying politics is disallowed.

I'll try to refine it down.
1. Don't use intentionally insulting discriminatory language. (especially racial slurs, which triggered this whole thing)
2. Don't threaten violence nor support its use.

This site is not the place. There are many other places all over the net that allow it. PrepperForums.net is not one of them.

I can't figure out how this pivoted from racial slurs causing temp bans to "they are only allowing us to espouse liberal talking points".
Calm down a bit and don't try to read too much into it. A clear rule was broken. Not some vague interpretation loosely applied.
Slippy's been in the icebox before. He's a big boy. He'll get over it, and hopefully play a bit nicer.
I hope SGG will do the same.
We don't want to lose people, but we can't just let stated rules be broken.

Breathe in.
Breathe out.
Repeat.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

I maybe a relative newbie here, but nobody knows if I am white or black, purple or green. I like to think I have added somewhat as well as what I have taken.

If people have read my posts, they can see I am a conservative (despite the 2 blue states I admit to have lived in)

I don’t think any racial overtones are needed. I think that is what the owners and mods are saying. We don’t need to give a hosting company any ammo.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

are we going to lose the violent smileys too???:spank::beat1::snipe::arrow::deadhorse:::rambo:::violent::bs::staff:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Nobody was permanently banned today. NOBODY!


Thank Heavens.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> That's all I needed to hear, being from Wisconsin and all.


Shocker: I laughed my ass off. Not offended. Did not go snowflake.

Mods need to do what they need to do to keep this forum open. But corrosion of non - P C conformity will be the nail in the coffin.

I will try to do my part and play nice.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

2020 Convert said:


> I maybe a relative newbie here, but nobody knows if I am white or black, purple or green. I like to think I have added somewhat as well as what I have taken.
> 
> If people have read my posts, they can see I am a conservative (despite the 2 blue states I admit to have lived in)
> 
> I don't think any racial overtones are needed. I think that is what the owners and mods are saying. We don't need to give a hosting company any ammo.


Look, Convert, we all know that you are striped. Not sure why you are trying to hide it. You were born striped and you will live out your days being striped. You will be required to use the striped water-fountain (as soon as we get one, that is). lain:

:vs_smirk:


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> Look, Convert, we all know that you are striped. Not sure why you are trying to hide it. You were born striped and you will live out your days being striped. You will be required to use the striped water-fountain (as soon as we get one, that is). lain:
> 
> :vs_smirk:


When I read it quick, I thought how does he know I am stripped. :vs_laugh:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

2020 Convert said:


> When I read it quick, I thought how does he know I am stripped. :vs_laugh:


:vs_laugh: You got windows, I got binos......

Honestly, I had to keep looking at it going "is that the way you spell striped? is it? :vs_worry: )


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

T-Man 1066 said:


> I will try to do my part and play nice.


And I intend to do the same. The problem I face is "humor." As you know, what's funny to some is not funny to all. So the moment we all start "obeying the rules" it also means that a forum member can and probably will be banned since humor is not universal.

Until that is all sorted out, I intend to list very bland entries until things settle down. It's like a forum getting a new moderator. Everyone ducks down until they find out how "the new guy" reacts.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> :vs_laugh: You got windows, I got binos......
> 
> Honestly, I had to keep looking at it going "is that the way you spell striped? is it? :vs_worry: )


I got windows, but the neighbor with best view of my house is a half mile away. If it's warm enough, I go for it!


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> Sorry, but all the sensitivity training in the world would not help one iota. Just ask *any of my current* or former wives.


Hope this does not get me in trouble but are you Mormon by any chance? How many current wives do you have????  (curiosity is getting the better part of me as I figure one current is enough as multiple current mean multiple mothers in law  )


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

Ok, I went through all 10 pages and unless I missed something I have no clue what's going on (but hey - that's nothing new... right?  ). 

The way I see it, someone did something bad and got the mods feathers ruffled who in turn put down the law..... now without context it's hard to put things in perspective and say "this makes sense" or "wtf are you guys smoking"....

anyways just my $0.07 (accounting for inflation  )


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I just looked at the main page.
I've never seen so many moderators on at one time since I've been posting.
Ruh-roh......:devil::vs_peace::vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> For 9+ years that I have been here I have given advice on almost every subject related to prepping that I could.
> 
> That advice is/was based on 40+ years of experience, plus from my professional expertise.
> 
> ...


I hope you stay my friend. Yes you've been a big help to this community and to me personally.

No liberal bends here though. I don't see you ever being bent that way and neither will the majority of us. Yet some things here have been walking a thin line and at times a few cross that line. You may have at one point or another but nothing I can remember. I may have even done so myself though not intentionally.

You've been here about the same amount of time as a few of us, that's quite a while. Dang we're getting old. Either way, you'll always have a couple of friends here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The clutching of pearls in this thread is enough to make a southern belle swoon...
> 
> Nobody is telling anyone to not have conservative ideals. Nobody is demanding you use PC speech. Nobody is saying politics is disallowed.
> 
> ...


OK. I saw the clip over at OTP. There was absolutely no racism in it. None at all. 
On the other hand, there was one foul word after another but pearls were clutched over perceived "racism?"

Interesting. "************" (a term used for us kids when I was growing up) but no mention of the numerous F-bombs?

Got it. PC is mandatory but vulgarity? Not big deal.

Words that have been long understood to be unacceptable in decent society are being accepted in general society but a term that was aimed at me and my young friends can't be spoken or written.

If you watched the clip, you saw the offending character who spoke that which Is not to be spoken didn't know he was saying something that is now not to be spoken.

My question is, what word, term or phrase will be next on the social justice warrior chopping block?

I fear the West has gone down a road that has no exit.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> I just looked at the main page.
> I've never seen so many moderators on at one time since I've been posting.
> Ruh-roh......:devil::vs_peace::vs_laugh:


_All for the glory._ :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> _All for the glory._ :tango_face_wink:


Glory? When was that issued?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Black 5 said:


> The owners want a prepper forum. Fine. The old guard here is way past mylar bags and bug out bags.
> If they want to fancy themselves instructors for the suddenly panicked, that's their choice. If they want to move on to different topics, there's different places to go.
> 
> Follow the rules or walk away, but don't stay if you feel your rights are being suppressed.
> ...


BINGO!! We have a winner.
This is all just as simple as that.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> When out of context, things loose their meaning, so I can understand the question.
> The bands in question are of no concern. The phrase in question ("************") is.
> We're all pseudo-technically inclined individuals, so I'll leave it to each person to search out the definition and etymology of the phrase.
> It has one primary meaning, and one lesser-used meaning.
> ...


Porch Monkeys and Skillet Lickers was endearing words to describe cute little chillins back in my day. How did that get transfered over to us black and part black folks? Its just not right..dont make me show my test DNA thanks. Now the grit eaters in East Texas sometimes got accused of being Monkey Farmers..which again I thought they was raising kids. hmmm


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wedrownik said:


> Hope this does not get me in trouble but are you Mormon by any chance? How many current wives do you have????  (curiosity is getting the better part of me as I figure one current is enough as multiple current mean multiple mothers in law  )


No trouble. I'm not mormon. One current wife and 2 ex wives. What can I say? I'm a dumb ass that never learns his lesson.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> No trouble. I'm not mormon. One current wife and 2 ex wives. What can I say? I'm a dumb ass that never learns his lesson.


Were you like me and said NEVER AGAIN! After each one?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> Were you like me and said NEVER AGAIN! After each one?


I've never been married myself.

Engaged 3 times. Never made it to the alter.

Thank you God. I owe you one.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Black 5 said:


> The owners want a prepper forum. Fine. The old guard here is way past mylar bags and bug out bags.
> If they want to fancy themselves instructors for the suddenly panicked, that's their choice. If they want to move on to different topics, there's different places to go.
> 
> Follow the rules or walk away, but don't stay if you feel your rights are being suppressed.
> ...


My rights aren't suppressed anywhere, so why don't you put a lid on it. I have things to say on this forum too.And your moralizing is messing up my vibes. If you haven't been outside lately, there is a leadership crisis under way in America. It affects us all, and it is conceivable that it will all end badly.

If this forum becomes the blind leading the blind, or if it becomes the enlightened ones, time will tell.
In any case I am old enough to stay or leave, without advice.

Welcome back, and by the way, I got a rush by writing that, it made me feel morally superior. Just like the hoodlums in BLM and Antifa feel morally superior.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> OK. I saw the clip over at OTP. There was absolutely no racism in it. None at all.
> On the other hand, there was one foul word after another but pearls were clutched over perceived "racism?"
> 
> Interesting. "************" (a term used for us kids when I was growing up) but no mention of the numerous F-bombs?
> ...


The language was a given.
But without the racist comments, it wouldn't have lead to that clip further emphasizing the issue.

It doesn't matter that you might have been called that as a kid.
It matters that it originated as a racial pejorative to describe slave children who couldn't do much but stay on the porch under the watchful eye of an overseer.
It matters that its use in the thread in question was to replace the word "black".
Its intent was exceedingly clear, and unacceptable.
This isn't a new meaning. It's older than most realize, and age of the term does not make it an exception.

I can't speak to what SJWs might put on the chopping block next, since none exist here to my knowledge, and I personally can't begin to understand how their "my victim status is bigger than yours" thought process works.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> No trouble. I'm not mormon. One current wife and 2 ex wives. What can I say? I'm a dumb ass that never learns his lesson.


We all are, especially if it's a redhead.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> No trouble. I'm not mormon. One current wife and 2 ex wives. What can I say? I'm a dumb ass that never learns his lesson.


I gotcha beat by one. I was married and divorced 3 times by the age of 25. And yes @Denton I did say never again. Well, now I've been married to the same person for over 30 years. AND she still likes me. Go figure.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

@*Kauboy*
When you use words like pejorative, it makes my head hurt and then I have take Motrin.

It was in post #35, and, and, now my head hurts. 
Please, please never use supercilious either.:laugh: I have to look that up, everytime that I see it used .


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Robie said:


> I've never been married myself.
> 
> Engaged 3 times. Never made it to the alter.
> 
> Thank you God. I owe you one.


Poor Robie, always a bridesmaid!!! Or is that "Always doing a bridesmaid"? You got the right idea. Love'em and leave them instead of giving half your stuff once they leave you.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> @*Kauboy*
> When you use words like pejorative, it makes my head hurt and then I have take Motrin.
> 
> It was in post #35, and, and, now my head hurts.
> Please, please never use supercilious either.:laugh: I have to look that up, everytime that I see it used .


Yup. He should have used "deprecatory" so everyone would understand.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The language was a given.
> But without the racist comments, it wouldn't have lead to that clip further emphasizing the issue.
> 
> It doesn't matter that you might have been called that as a kid.
> ...


And, wasn't that the point of the clip? 
So, the origin of the term is one thing, people have used it as something else and there are those who don't know the origin.

I don't know of any SJWs, here. My thoughts were not about here; here simply got me to thinking about the general condition of this nation; a nation that is being heavily influenced by people who are looking for reasons to be offended.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Well. I guess a post about blazing saddles or a video is out. Even thought it was decades ago but hey. Not funny now. Racist. Cancel. Ssshhh. Don't say a word. Might offend a thin skinned Karen. It's all subjective. Life is subjective. You give in or not.

calling @Sasquatch an ugly hairy Californian although he has a good blog. Canceled. Sorry sas... despite hot nurse you're still ugly but we all love ya anyway.

I go away to deal with a blizzard and this shit happens. Just like Denton and his beauty sleep.... you're still ugly? Go back to sleep.. it didn't work. I may need to try it too or so says my wife.

Damn folks. Lighten up. If the corporate asses want to take us down then it's their loss. There are other sites and blogs to get information. Amd I definitely can see where the rules are subjective. Funny.. I typed rules and autocorrect said nipples.. sorry ladies. Canceled.

Has this forum become political... yup. Maybe too much but then again it's the society we are currently in and we are also under attack as prepper and conservatives.

Just my 2 cents from a an ugly mick with a thick skin.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Chiefster23 said:


> No trouble. I'm not mormon. One current wife and 2 ex wives. What can I say? I'm a dumb ass that never learns his lesson.


WHOA Nellie!!! I hope your current one is not on here!!!! If so, you may be going on number three. :vs_laugh:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The language was a given.
> But without the racist comments, it wouldn't have lead to that clip further emphasizing the issue.
> 
> It doesn't matter that you might have been called that as a kid.
> ...


Words change over time and there is nothing that can can be done about it.

One word used to mean a stack of wood then because slang for a cigarette. Now it's a slur.

One word used to mean very happy now it's slur.

******* used to mean a hard working man who spent a lot of time outdoors. Now it's a white racist with an IQ that can be counting on the fingers of one hand and still have fingers left over.

We have had zero control over the changes of these words but yet now they can be used against you.

What is said online, stays online even if you delete it. Like they say, what you say can and will be used against you.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Dear Site Management...

I am new here (relatively). I came here with a bit of knowledge, which I quickly learned was a drop in the bucket compared to what some here know. I am a quick study, and credit this site for me ramping up my preps (in these tumultuous times). I AM that new person who needed a place to land, to learn what I didn't know, to get validation on my existing preps, and find a community that didn't think I was a complete paranoid nut-job. For this, to all those who participated in this community in the last year, I offer my heartfelt thanks!! This is no small thing. We might all be overreacting, and all our preps might be for naught... BUT, what if... Should the SHTF, the info and mindset I learned here might very well have saved my entire family? THIS is why this site is important. 

I moderate other sites, and I am a bit confused by this entire thread... There are a couple of confusing themes. 

1- Discontent or perceived over-moderation. A feeling that they are being censored (and I get how sensitive censorship is right now). However, I can assure you that no major forums allow racially offensive material (or open planning of violent actions). It's not possible. All it takes is for one disgruntled member to report the forum to google, or whatever big tech platform this site exists on. Boom! Parlor-ville. OR big tech simply has algorithms to find/flag such language, and boom! Parlor-ville. So for those sallys complaining, I don't get it. The rules aren't out of line, and the ask by the admin team is very reasonable. Just use good common sense, and this isn't an issue. It's not rocket science y'all... Just don't be a douchebag, and you're good... right? Not sure why this is argument-worthy?

2- Those old souls who have mastered their prep-game... The argument from some is they have nothing left to learn, so they need to morph this forum into some twisted political-focused free-speech platform (despite it certainly getting the site canceled)? I call BS (sorry, I know I'm new). First, if you've master this prepping thing, great, but this still can be a community for you to share, connect, see the latest gadgets fellow members procure (or craft), AND mentor new folks (making a meaningful difference in their lives). There is still value for you here IMHO. To reduce this forum's usefulness and purpose to a political sounding board isn't intellectually honest. If you don't see value in the site, then leave, but don't get overly dramatic about how these new rules are draconian, and this "is the death" of this site... Good grief... lol... I certainly hope these old souls don't leave, because when the S does HTF, I want you here so I can thank for you the life saving tools you've shared with this community.  Oh, that and I have a lot left to learn...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Funny thing happened at work. Some Black folks I know saw the clip in question. They thought it was hilarious! I guess they didn't know they were supposed to be offended.
How does that happen? How could they not have been offended? Something must be wrong with them, huh? Maybe a mental illness? After all, anything different from the norm is considered a neurosis, right? They are not part of today's norm. They are sane.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Funny thing happened at work. Some Black folks I know saw the clip in question. They thought it was hilarious! I guess they didn't know they were supposed to be offended.
> How does that happen? How could they not have been offended? Something must be wrong with them, huh? Maybe a mental illness? After all, anything different from the norm is considered a neurosis, right? T*hey are not part of today's norm. They are sane.*


That makes them real people.

I really think the majority of people are sane. They are the silent majority, they just want to be left in peace to live their lives.

Throughout history major changes have usually been affected by a very loud minority. Hard core liberals are a minority but are shouting the loudest. And we all know the squeaky wheel always gets the grease.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> That makes them real people.
> 
> I really think the majority of people are sane. They are the silent majority, they just want to be left in peace to live their lives.
> 
> Throughout history major changes have usually been affected by a very loud minority. Hard core liberals are a minority but are shouting the loudest. And we all know the squeaky wheel always gets the grease.


You might be right, but here's what I see. I see the allegedly sane people tolerating the minority, liberal bunch telling us what we can and can't say or what we are allowed to think is funny. Not only toleration, but enforcement. That, I don't find funny, or sane.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Some of us have been here for what seems like forever. During that time we have seen time and time again many of these same complaints. Yet here we are, basically the same with many of the same folks. 

What some swore was a storm brewing turned out to be a nothing burger. I'm willing to bet this too shall pass. Some will leave and the rest of us will go on as usual. 

Only once did it get real bad. 2 people here stepped up to the plate and fixed it. Yeah there was some screaming but it didn't last long and here we are. I'm still grateful to them for what they accomplished.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> You might be right, but here's what I see. I see the allegedly sane people tolerating the minority, liberal bunch telling us what we can and can't say or what we are allowed to think is funny. Not only toleration, but enforcement. That, I don't find funny, or sane.


I can't say I like it either but that's life. What happened when Trump was elected on inauguration day? The MSM praised Madonna for wanting to blow up the WH. There were riots and burning in DC. This was claimed to be normal by the PC media.

I seriously doubt most people condone what's happened in the last few decades. Yet it's gotten worse. If we don't see a balkanization, I'll be damned surprised.

The hard liberals are bullies. They push and push the peaceful until the time comes when they can't stand it no more. They are pushing for socialism. I fear the silent majority won't reach the point where they can't stand it anymore until we are at or going over the edge.

Add to the mix the success of Antifa and BLM. The left coast has built on their success and new groups are forming nearly daily. One group is raising funds to buy gun ranges to train their people, and probably other similar groups, in subversive and war type tactics.

JMHO but I don't see peace lasting much longer. Joe's controllers are pushing him hard. The Great Reset is the goal and few will like it. And even less will like it after it's imposed.

That's why sites like this are very important and the main focus should be on helping folks get on the path.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Some of us have been here for what seems like forever. During that time we have seen time and time again many of these same complaints. Yet here we are, basically the same with many of the same folks.
> 
> What some swore was a storm brewing turned out to be a nothing burger. I'm willing to bet this too shall pass. Some will leave and the rest of us will go on as usual.
> 
> Only once did it get real bad. 2 people here stepped up to the plate and fixed it. Yeah there was some screaming but it didn't last long and here we are. I'm still grateful to them for what they accomplished.


You're welcome.

Oh, you are right. Things will go on. The race thing? I believe it has been a rule for... ever. Then again, there's a difference between Blazing Saddles and a Klan meeting.

The clip being racist is shaky at best. It's a stretch to say it is. The language, on the other hand, is a clear and certain violation but wasn't even mentioned. That should have been the lead complaint. Regardless.

These are very healthy discussions. The company doesn't give two hoots what we think as they think about the company and not free speech, but these are discussions we need to have.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Oh, you are right. Things will go on. The race thing? I believe it has been a rule for... ever. Then again, there's a difference between Blazing Saddles and a Klan meeting.
> 
> ...


Agree with all points. (Though the clip included many slurs intended to shock, implying it was purposefully walking the line. Did your friends hear the context of why the clip was posted? Again, anything out of context can lose its meaning.)

The main rub here is, are we discussing the rule, or the application of it?
What do I mean by that...
There are two discussions as far as this site is concerned (the country as a whole is a wider scope). One discussion is moot. The other is forbidden.
1. Does it make sense to have a rule simply because words offend people?
This point is moot. The admins here didn't set this rule. They simply added it at the request of the site owner. Arguing over it will change nothing unless the right people(not on this forum) are involved and decide to change it.
So here we are...
2. Was the rule appropriately applied and the actions taken justified?
This topic is dangerous because it questions the actions of the moderation team, and that's not allowed in the open forum either.
I'm sure it doesn't sit well with some, but those are the rules we're all asked to follow.

If someone wants to start a thread about how we should all expect the coming "word police" in the U.S. (and how to prep for it... right?... bringing it full circle there), then the topic is a viable one about which the vast majority of us would be in agreement.
But when it comes to this site, the rules are the rules until they aren't.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way, when I was a mod at this place, before the owners of this place even knew about it, I knew enough to balance opinion with "censorship."
The beautiful thing about speech is that it works both ways. 
A dumb thought can be confronted with a smart thought. Ain't free speech beautiful?

Something else that every new mod should know. The PM is your friend. If you are a real mod, you'll be working your sorry ass off behind the scenes. You'll be diffusing situations via PMs. You'll make sure things are resolved way before any admin knows anything is happening. I'm thinking maybe I should give a mod class.
I'm thinking the Company should pay me to do that. After all, I took care of their property for nothing for years, and I learned how to do it years before they came along.

Understanding people is beyond written rules.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jesus, you people are acting like lawyers. Nit picking every detail, arguing over the meaning of individual words, and arguing context. I’m getting a headache from this thread and I’m the clown who started it!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Nobody is going to get reprimanded for speaking the truth here. It just has to be done with charity.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Kauboy, do remember the time when I asked you to do a mod job for me when I was out of pocket and you had to tell me that you weren't a mod?
That tells you what I think of you.
Regardless. Be a rebel. Be a leader. You are not being paid. Think out of the company box. This place is now yours. 
Be me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Jesus, you people are acting like lawyers. Nit picking every detail, arguing over the meaning of individual words, and arguing context. I'm getting a headache from this thread and I'm the clown who started it!


Dumbass! This is your fault!

(I love ya, brother!)


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Things in this country and in the world are so crazy right now, and the thought police are shutting people down. IF this site where to go down--not saying it will--(but hypothetically) if it does, I hope it would be with dignity for the sake of all that's good and right and true, and not for some petty, less honorable stuff we're all potentially capable of putting out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> PM sent


Received. You know I love y'all. I know what y'all are going to face. Be strong and remember that this place isn't yours. Don't lose
your mind over other people's money. 
Stay true to yourself.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Dear big brother, I am confused, can we still bash muslims or not? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Dear big brother, I am confused, can we still bash muslims or not? :tango_face_grin:


As long as you don't call them evil goat-humping pedophiliac slimy America-hating sacks of rancid pus-filled sand burrs, you will probably be ok. Maybe.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Annie said:


> Nobody is going to get reprimanded for speaking the truth here. It just has to be done with charity.


Charity is NOT a demand upon truth. Indeed, a required "charity" can and has been a specious and exploitive requirement to dilute truth. It seeks to undermine the absolute virtue of truth with a false moral argument. One has NOTHING to do with the other. Read that TWICE: ONE has NOTHING to do with the other. NOTHING. Truth is truth. Charity is charity. They do NOT require each other to exist. To require a specious or subjective "charity", where it is morally inappropriate to do so is a leftist tool too often utilized in every leftist position. For example: you can ONLY speak "truth" when it is not "racist"... or "privileged"... or "uncharitable", as adjudged by those who feel they can pronounce those edicts without challenge. Sorry, but NO. Truth MUST be spoken. It is NOT limited by ANYONE'S subjective or political version of "charity".


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> Charity is NOT a demand upon truth. Indeed, a required "charity" can and has been a specious and exploitive requirement to dilute truth. It seeks to undermine the absolute virtue of truth with a false moral argument. One has NOTHING to do with the other. Read that TWICE: ONE has NOTHING to do with the other. NOTHING. Truth is truth. Charity is charity. They do NOT require each other to exist. To require a specious or subjective "charity", where it is morally inappropriate to do so is a leftist tool too often utilized in every leftist position. For example: you can ONLY speak "truth" when it is not "racist"... or "privileged"... or "uncharitable", as adjudged by those who feel they can pronounce those edicts without challenge. Sorry, but NO. Truth MUST be spoken. It is NOT limited by ANYONE'S subjective or political version of "charity".


Well if that's the case you can keep it. I don't want it. Charity without truth is arbitrary. Truth without charity is tyrannical.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Dear big brother, I am confused, can we still bash muslims or not? :tango_face_grin:


Beat me to it. Once widely accepted here. Now with (college boy) Ron and the Canadian's running the show I doubt it LMAO! Holy moley what a farce!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Annie said:


> Well if that's the case you can keep it. I don't want it. Charity without truth is arbitrary. Truth without charity is tyrannical.


Wait.... I thought we were talking about *clarity* not charity? I'll donate a few bucks for freedom of speech.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Wait.... I thought we were talking about *clarity* not charity? I'll donate a few bucks for freedom of speech.


The head and the heart go together. We need both. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Annie said:


> Well if that's the case you can keep it. I don't want it. Charity without truth is arbitrary. Keep which? Make your position of "what you don't want" clear and articulate. If you REQUIRE charity with truth, who decides that truth? For example: current leftist protocol insists that the TRUTH is that health care is a "Human right". They don't BOTHER to mention that this "human right" is at the expense of OTHER human rights... the productive efforts of of other moral and productive innocents in the form of taxation. If I object to being robbed in such a fashion, am I "uncharitable"? Tyrannical? To quote you: "


Keep which? Make your position of "what you don't want" clear and articulate. If you REQUIRE charity with truth, who decides that truth? For example: current leftist protocol insists that the TRUTH is that health care is a "Human right". They don't BOTHER to mention that this "human right" is at the expense of OTHER human rights... the productive efforts of of other moral and productive innocents in the form of taxation. If I object to being robbed in such a fashion, am I "uncharitable"? Tyrannical? To quote you: "Truth without charity is arbitrary". Nonsense. Absolute nonsense. Truth is TRUTH. It IS. It EXISTS. Without any subjective qualifiers. The argument of "truth without charity" is the foundation of every parasitic leftist policy. It is a false moral argument.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> As long as you don't call them evil goat-humping pedophiliac slimy America-hating sacks of rancid pus-filled sand burrs, you will probably be ok. Maybe.


Oh boy, can we start an I hate ********* because thread? Muzzies are lower than a snakes belly in a wagon wheel rut.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> Keep which? Make your position of "what you don't want" clear and articulate. If you REQUIRE charity with truth, who decides that truth? For example: current leftist protocol insists that the TRUTH is that health care is a "Human right". They don't BOTHER to mention that this "human right" is at the expense of OTHER human rights... the productive efforts of of other moral and productive innocents in the form of taxation. If I object to being robbed in such a fashion, am I "uncharitable"? Tyrannical? To quote you: "Truth without charity is arbitrary". Nonsense. Absolute nonsense. Truth is TRUTH. It IS. It EXISTS. Without any subjective qualifiers. The argument of "truth without charity" is the foundation of every parasitic leftist policy. It is a false moral argument.


It's not about you personally, Strat. My comments aren't about you. Don't take it personally.

You want examples? Sure. Charity without truth would be support of homosexual marriage. Truth without charity? Just take a look at Twitter. It's allover the place.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Annie said:


> It's not about you personally, Strat. My comments aren't about you. Don't take it personally.
> 
> You want examples? Sure. Charity without truth would be support of homosexual marriage. Truth without charity? Just take a look at Twitter. It's allover the place.


And I don't take it personally. In any way. I only respect abject and objective truth. Do you? Or do you have a mystic, unconstitutional bias? Do you have a set of protocols, outside and "above" the constitution which your interests serve? A conflict? Because I do NOT. FREEDOM for all men and women. THAT is what I support. Do you? Homosexual marriage? Is that your example of "charity without truth"? Personally, I don't give a rat's a$$ if homosexuals marry. Don't give one single thought to it. It requires zero "charity" from me. It compromises me in no way whatsoever. Free women and men, under the constitution, can do as they will... until they violate the rights of other free citizens. Religious zealots seek to limit those freedoms for a mystic agenda entirely opposing freedom. If your protocols are not limited to the constitution and the bill of rights, then you are no different than an Islamic jihadist. Seeking to undermine or destroy such individual freedoms for a mystic agenda. No difference. None. Will you only celebrate freedoms IF IF IF they are completely in line with your own mystic views of the nature of our existence? What of us who don't agree with your assessment? Do WE have rights? This is your moral and ultimately constitutional challenge. Do we have rights as well as you? Will you concede them? Or condemn them? Are you a constitutionalist, or a mere theist? Because they have proven to often be mutually exclusive. One CAN be a theist AND a constitutionalist. But they are RARE. The constitution DEMANDS that the theist not impose his mysticism upon other free men and women. From your rhetoric, it must be asked: can YOU? Can YOU allow other free men and women to live their lives, free and protected by the constitution, without seeking to undermine their free lives for your own mystic agenda?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> View attachment 111653


LMAO.. I'm gonna steal that one..


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

:deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse::deadhorse:


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Closed.. 

Or trying too.. LOL


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Delete delete.


----------

